# $3000 "extra micro teacup"



## muffin

I had to share. EXTRA MICRO TEACUP CHIHUAHUA GREEN EYES 2 LBS. A cute female Chihuahua puppy for sale in casa grande, AZ 85222.

Does that poor dog even have a jaw?? The doodle thing is bad, but this is getting ridiculous. When will the teacup fad end?!


----------



## fjm

Poor little things - the whole website is about blatantly selling puppies as fashion accessories, not a word about parentage, or anything to imply they may need more care than the mobile phone and fashion jewellery they are photographed with. There is just one plus - they ship with a pet nanny or ask the new owner to collect (puppy delivered to the airport - no suggestion of seeing it with its parents, of course!) - no doubt there have been too many cases of pups not surviving the journey.


----------



## JE-UK

That's really awful. What quality of life is that poor little mite going to have?


----------



## muffin

And the sickly little thing costs more than the Chanel purse she'll probably end up being lugged around in. What a shame.


----------



## mom24doggies

I really hate this teacup fad going on. I groomed a "teacup" poodle today...he was soooooo tiny, like 2 or 3 lbs. Even normal amounts of pressure (holding a leg, keeping the sking taut, brushing. ) that occur with grooming can be painful, and their skin is so fine and thin that it's difficult to safely clip them! Especially when they're matted, like the little fellow I did today. Thank goodness he was a very good, sweet little boy and I was extra careful so no mishaps. 

Seriously though, this fad is extremely unhealthy for the dogs. Doodles are a pain, yeah, but the ones I've met are very robust, healthy specimens. (aka nutso. ) These little teacups are quite often sickly and can't lead normal lives because of their size. Poor things. 

ETA: I've never seen a dog with green eyes...yellow and blue yes, but green? Is that even possible?


----------



## tokipoke

Aw that poor little thing. Whoever shells out $3000 for that girl will not treat that little thing like a dog should be treated.

I know what you mean with those "teacup" poodles. They are so tiny. I just cannot see myself with a dog 4lbs and under. I always feel like I'll step on them or break them. That's why I chose a toy size around 12lbs. 

The doodle thing is strong where I live. I try to hide from these people but they find me. What's worse is that they are doodle BREEDERS. I don't want to encourage the doodle breeding, but the dogs DO need grooming. I'd rather see a well-groomed doodle (even if the owners are hobby breeders), than a heavily matted mess. So not sure how I feel about grooming for doodle breeders, but I do it for the dogs.


----------



## BorderKelpie

I'm sorry, but I have chocolate dogs (kelpies) that green in that 'dog's' eyes must be photoshopped. In chocolate dogs with green eyes, the green is more amber. Those are almost dark jade. No way. 
I would love to open her mouth and see her jaw. I also want to see how she eats, plays, etc with no real jaw. Actually, an x-ray of her entire skull structure would be fasinating. Poor little dog/hamster/thing.

wow.


----------



## muffin

mom24doggies said:


> ETA: I've never seen a dog with green eyes...yellow and blue yes, but green? Is that even possible?


All of the dog's eyes on her website are photoshopped LOL it's so ridiculous. And truly heartbreaking. I can't imagine this poor chihuahua ever being able to eat dry food, chew on a bone, play with another (real) dog, or basically have any sense of being a dog. This is so unethical I can't stand it.


----------



## muffin

tokipoke said:


> Aw that poor little thing. Whoever shells out $3000 for that girl will not treat that little thing like a dog should be treated.
> 
> I know what you mean with those "teacup" poodles. They are so tiny. I just cannot see myself with a dog 4lbs and under. I always feel like I'll step on them or break them. That's why I chose a toy size around 12lbs.
> 
> The doodle thing is strong where I live. I try to hide from these people but they find me. What's worse is that they are doodle BREEDERS. I don't want to encourage the doodle breeding, but the dogs DO need grooming. I'd rather see a well-groomed doodle (even if the owners are hobby breeders), than a heavily matted mess. So not sure how I feel about grooming for doodle breeders, but I do it for the dogs.


I totally see where you're coming from. The dogs must come first despite their owner/breeder's ethics. At least they have the decency to actually get them groomed- can't say that much about the doodles (and poodles) I've seen around here 




BorderKelpie said:


> I'm sorry, but I have chocolate dogs (kelpies) that green in that 'dog's' eyes must be photoshopped. In chocolate dogs with green eyes, the green is more amber. Those are almost dark jade. No way.
> I would love to open her mouth and see her jaw. I also want to see how she eats, plays, etc with no real jaw. Actually, an x-ray of her entire skull structure would be fasinating. Poor little dog/hamster/thing.
> 
> wow.


I have been thinking the same thing! I want to see her organs too.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Thank you, muffin - I was afraid to say that, but yeah, it would be neat to see how tiny everything is and how it all fits. As little as she is, we could fit the whole hamster dog on one film, I bet. 

OK, I went to the website and watched the video for the chihuahua and the pomeranian. Can they walk? The chihuahua just lay there and licked that person's hand. Even when she was moved, she just scooted back to her original spot with out getting up. 
The pom looked so lethargic and apathetic. Puppies are not supposed to just lay there and not respond. No tail wag, no movement with out being prodded. Something is just wrong. I'll take my oversize toy and my Bugster anyday - they are active and healthy and happy, and apparantly HUGE. lol


----------



## fjm

It could be, of course, that the puppies' age is misrepresented - I can't bring myself to watch the videos, but it's not uncommon to claim a 5 week old pup is 9 or 10 weeks, to make it seem that it will grow into a smaller dog. But none of them look healthy to me - and all of them look photoshopped!


----------



## muffin

fjm said:


> It could be, of course, that the puppies' age is misrepresented - I can't bring myself to watch the videos, but it's not uncommon to claim a 5 week old pup is 9 or 10 weeks, to make it seem that it will grow into a smaller dog. But none of them look healthy to me - and all of them look photoshopped!


That is just horrible! One of hubby's friends got a teacup chihuahua and it's fontanel was still really open  Now I wonder if it was younger than they thought it was. And the next time we went over there, they didn't have it anymore. I remember asking them about him/her and I believe they said something about it getting sick and/or dying.


----------



## tokipoke

If the puppies' eyes are photoshopped a different color, how does the breeder justify the color change when the new owners get the dog? I guess the lame excuse of "well puppy's eye color changes as they get older" will be used.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Cairo came from a 'tiny toy' 'teacup' breeder.. but he's a 9" 5lb toy at 6 months, I'm sure he'll fill out more. That puppy? That's ridiculous. Hello? Organ failure.


----------



## tortoise

mom24doggies said:


> ETA: I've never seen a dog with green eyes...yellow and blue yes, but green? Is that even possible?


I had a purebred pit bull puppy with EMERALD GREEN EYES at 5 weeks old. They faded to gold colored by the time she was a year old. I had never heard of green eyes in a dog before. I named her "Emerald" and called her "Emma".


----------



## mom24doggies

tortoise said:


> I had a purebred pit bull puppy with EMERALD GREEN EYES at 5 weeks old. They faded to gold colored by the time she was a year old. I had never heard of green eyes in a dog before. I named her "Emerald" and called her "Emma".


 So maybe puppies will sometimes have green eyes, but they change. 'Cause I've met a lot of dogs and I've yet to see one with the jade colored eyes that chi had.


----------



## qtpoodle

That tiny Chihuahua scares me. I have seen pictures of better looking 2-3 lb Chihuahuas. I don't know if any of them are actually healthy, but at least the other ones I've seen have a longer muzzle. That dog looks like it won't have a chance at surviving without needing life support.

My daughter's Chihuahua hovers around 4 lbs and somehow she has been okay for the past 2 years that we've had her. Her muzzle is short, but not ridiculously short for a Chihuahua. She's an amazing dog and very well behaved. She adores humans. We found her at the shelter as an emaciated and dirty stray. I love her huge eyes. 

Her teeth are tiny and crooked. She had 11 baby teeth that never fell out when we got her. They had to be pulled. Her teeth are crammed into her mouth. My Yorkie is nearly 4.5 lbs, and she also has a fairly short muzzle for a Yorkie. It's probably a bit longer than what the super short muzzle fans would like. It's surprising how much larger my Yorkie's teeth are in comparison to my Chihuahua. Their mouths seem nearly the same size. My Yorkie's teeth are totally straight and don't look crammed into her mouth. She didn't have any retained baby teeth.


----------



## tortoise

mom24doggies said:


> So maybe puppies will sometimes have green eyes, but they change. 'Cause I've met a lot of dogs and I've yet to see one with the jade colored eyes that chi had.


I've never heard of it in an adult. Must be a *very young* puppy thing.


----------



## tortoise

Emma by tortoise11, on Flickr

Already fading when I took this pic, but you can definitely see her eyes were green.


----------



## wickednag

I hate the teacup thing as well. My son had a very small but sturdy lh Chihuahua they just recently lost. Vicky was very tiny at 3.2lbs but she was very healthy. I saw one at a miniature horse farm I visited one day and I thought it was a new puppy. It was a full grown dog that weighed 1 1/2lbs. That little thing broke my heart. I have a healthy 6 lb lh Chihuahua and wouldn't want her any smaller...


----------

